# F2L Improvements



## pjk (Jul 1, 2006)

Other than multislotting, and looking ahead, what other tips are there to improve the F2L. I can average anywhere from 16-20 seconds with mimimal slotting from all angels, and I can look ahead pretty well. What other things can I do to improve? Thanks


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 31, 2006)

at www.cubeloop.com, there is a pretty interesting guide about pieces stuck in another position and making use of empty spaces. maybe you should check it out.


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2006)

Since I posted that message, I have really improved, and no problems really. When I'm warmed up, sub-15 is an average for F2L.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 31, 2006)

True, one month is actually a long time. I need advice about cube rotations. People dont recommend doing them but it would be alot faster than performing from different angles at a slower pace. Any thoughts?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 1, 2006)

Learn to do F2L stuff on alot of angles. You will be slow at first, but after you get used to it and build in tricks... simple stuff.


----------



## pjk (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, work on doing it from all angels. I was thinking the same thing as you when I began, but work on it and you'll get better at it.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. but i do have one last question: if with cube rotations i manage sub-15 average do i still practice from all angles or do i just stick with cube rotations?


----------



## pjk (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd bet with practice you can drop that time a solid second to a second and a half if you minimize the cube rotations.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm starting to learn multislotting, but i dont really know how to... do i learn algs or do i just try to do it intuitively? any advice you can give me (and others)?


----------



## UberStuber (Oct 26, 2006)

I rotate the cube when necessary to avoid awkward F or B moves, and average under 9.5 seconds for f2l. I think it's better to dry and incorporate d or d' moves rather than use rotations when possible.

Never learn algorithms for multislotting, maybe look at a few and understand how they work. It's really hard to use it at full speed, so the only cases I use are where throwing in an extra U somewhere will preserve or build the next pair.


----------



## pjk (Oct 26, 2006)

Since I posted this (July 1st), now today, I can average right around 14 seconds, 3 months later. So in 3 months, I shaved off two seconds. Practice, practice, practice. I'm sure I could have improved more, but I had some family issues going on that took off a month of cubing. Right now, with a 14 second F2L, I have a lot of room for improvement, learning tricks, making the current moves I know quicker, look ahead better, etc.
Patrick


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 27, 2006)

so i tried using d and d' turns instead of cube rotations... a very interesting technique, just need to get used to it...


----------



## pjk (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, I have always done d and d' turns, they are similar to rotating but do save some time.


----------

